# 1599 Geneva Bible



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone know a good place to buy one? 

I do not need a super fancy one, just a leather one, even imitation leather.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Question 2) Do any of the "editions" that you can buy come with the metrical psalter in the back like the original ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Question 3) Is this a good one?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 28, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Question 3) Is this a good one?



That's the version I have, and I like it a great deal. Some have complained about the binding, but mine is solid as can be. As far as I know, actually, this the only fully-retypset version of the 1599 on the market. All the others I've ever seen are facsimiles, which are impossible to use for study. 

This one does NOT have the metrical psalter on the back, though I wish it did. It also does not have the Apocrypha, which I can do without  

Anyway, it's the one I would buy if I were you. The cover is nice and flexible, and seems to be holding up very nicely after 18 months or so.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 28, 2008)

btw, that version does come with a CD of the full text in PDF, as well as the text of the Apocrypha in PDF, and the full metrical psalter in PDF.


----------



## shackleton (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a facsimile version and the version above. The one above is a reprinting of the facsimile, same notes except it leaves out the book introductions which I wish it had as these are rather good. 

You can also get mp3 versions of it if interested, 1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project

Monergism has them for fairly cheap, Geneva Bibles :: Bibles :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Bought the one I linked. Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll like it. I had mine since they were published. It has become a real treasure. I did have some binding issues but Tolle Lege replaced.


----------



## JM (Aug 28, 2008)

1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project


----------



## caddy (Aug 28, 2008)

I want a Gold Calvin Coin! 







That would make a good "Ball marker" on the Golf course!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2008)

If that picture shows it to scale it would be something on the green!


----------



## SueS (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought my Tolle Lege Geneva Bible earlier this past spring and am very happy with it. It reads very similar to KJV and its page layout is easy to use - the book titles with the chapter and verse found at the end of the page are located in the upper right section of that page which makes it very easy to find what I'm looking for when flipping through.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 28, 2008)

Now if they'd just make a "large print" edition for those of us with retinal "issues..."  I bought my magnifying glass along with my 1599 Geneva last fall.

BTW, that's a very good deal you got, Ben. Much, much better than the one I got. Oh well. I'm glad you're getting it!!! 

Margaret


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

Received it in the mail today.

Awesome!!!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 29, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Now if they'd just make a "large print" edition for those of us with retinal "issues..."  I bought my magnifying glass along with my 1599 Geneva last fall.
> 
> BTW, that's a very good deal you got, Ben. Much, much better than the one I got. Oh well. I'm glad you're getting it!!!
> 
> Margaret



The 400th anniversary issue has large print. It's a little large to carry to church but easy to read from.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

One Question. How can I find out who wrote the notes?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> One Question. How can I find out who wrote the notes?



See this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/geneva-bible-annotations-8744/


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

The notes have 1's and 2's next to them. What do they mean?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The notes have 1's and 2's next to them. What do they mean?



It is the modern editors' way of identifying annotations to a particular verse. The first is noted by a 1 and the second or third within the same verse is noted with a 2 or 3 (see Matt. 23.5, for example). This practice is referenced in brackets in the epistle to the Christian reader.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

10-4, Wish we could tell who wrote what...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 10-4, Wish we could tell who wrote what...



For the 1599 edition Francis Junius wrote the notes on Revelation, replacing the previous notes from earlier editions by John Bale and Heinrich Bullinger. 

I will do some further research on who did what exactly (Lewis Lupton's 25 volume study of the Geneva Bible is probably the place to go and I have it on pdf but I'm a little swamped at the moment) and get back to you.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

This Bible rocks!!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This Bible rocks!!!


 

   _Yes, it *do!*_   

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > 10-4, Wish we could tell who wrote what...
> ...



Note to self: I need to research this.


----------

